# Sitz in Motion transition to Platz in Motion



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

This came up at our club a few weeks back and I didn't really have any opinion on it until now, and wondered how others felt.

We normally train the transition from sitz to platz in motion by returning to the start of the pattern, putting the dog in basic position an performing the platz in motion from the same start point as sitz in motion. However apparently the platz exercise can be started from the sitz position of the sitz exercise, without returning to the initial starting point, by continuing onwards and heeling the dog for 10-15 paces to the platz position, then handler moves on 30 paces to the recall position.

My original take was that I would continue to do the original method, returning to starting position, but the more I think about it, doing the continuing method makes a lot of sense..
a) you eliminate 2 about turns, and 10-15 paces of heeling and one sit
b) you shorten the trial by possibly a few minutes
c) if you walk accurately you will still end up at 50 paces from original starting point, if you over walk then you will end up past the 50 pace point for the recall. You could overwalk the distance by up to 10 paces (max 15 out for sitz, max 15 out for recall plus the 30 for recall)

a,b don't really make that much difference in my opinion, but I like the opportunity to have the dog used to doing the recall further down the track as (for me) when doing the send out, my dog will start to slow down when she gets near the recall position. So if the recall position is at 60 paces, she will be at full speed at the down position of the send out 40-45 paces.

Has anyone considered/came up any downsides of doing the platz exercise as a continuation of the sitz?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I might be wrong (and someone correct me if I am, please!) but I thought somewhere in the new rules it no longer allowed you to continue from the sit to do the down, and you had to return to the the same starting point.

If that is the case, than it is no longer optional.
In the years I've done SchH I have always preferred to do the down from the ending position of the sit when possible. As you said, it eliminates the extra heeling and both saves time and minimizes opportunity for mistakes in the heeling between exercises and taking the new basic position and I've not experienced any downside to doing it this way. However not all fields I've trialed on have been large enough to do this. Some were just too short and you had to go back to the original starting point in order to have enough space for the full recall distance. 

It shouldn't matter to the dog, but for those who do tend to pattern train IMO the dog ought to know both "patterns" and be able to do it either way as the field may dictate which has to be done.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I was under the impression that it depended on the length of the field or the judge's preference. So if the field was long enough then the down would be after the sit. If not then had to go back to the starting point. 

We always expect to go back to start point as that's how I have seen it at every trial.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Chris Wild said:


> I might be wrong (and someone correct me if I am, please!) but I thought somewhere in the new rules it no longer allowed you to continue from the sit to do the down, and you had to return to the the same starting point.


I can't find anything in the rule changes that says this. The only change related to the Platz in motion that I can find is the 30 pace requirement for the recall.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I thought there was something about how the same start position has to be used for all of the (non-retrieve) exercises... but again I could be wrong. 

Where's Frank?!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He was here earlier.


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

There is nothing in the rules about wether you must return to the start or not. At club trials I let the handlers decide for themselves. The only time I have seen it where you must do it one way or another is in Championships when it is a time frame thing and the field is big enough to just continue on from the spot of the sit in motion. Almost all of the big championships you must continue on from the sit position, no going back to the start.

Sorry it took so long, Yesterday was kind of a crazy day here in Greater Boston :-(


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Chris Wild said:


> I thought there was something about how the same start position has to be used for all of the (non-retrieve) exercises... but again I could be wrong.


 Chris I think you are thinking about "you may only take one basic position"... This is for ALL exercises and doesn't mean it must be in the same spot, just that you can not stop, take a basic, your dog is crooked, so you reset...that is now faulty. You only have one basic and if it is crooked then it is crooked. If you reset, now you are penalized for the crooked basic and for taking a second basic...... This is also for the send out (no taking a basic in the opposite direction). It is for all exercises.


Hope this is clear

Frank


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've had to return because of trialing on smaller fields but normally just do what other people are doing or what the judge indicates. On my current club field, length is not an issue so I probably will continue on. When I did Nikon's BH I was told I *had* to come back, but it was a WDA trial with an SV judge and he was talking to me in German in which I am not fluent so I don't know why it was required then. I actually prefer to go back but I don't really know why, maybe my dogs load up more that way


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks, Frank! Glad to know I was wrong on that as I've always preferred just continuing from the sit rather than going back to the start when the field allowed it. Plus the pick up from the sit/start of down is at least one ending and starting basic position that ought to be perfectly straight..... or else the handler is the one losing the points!


----------

